# Samuel Gawith Chocolate Flake



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Had my first ever bowl of this tonight from a freshly opened tin. I'm not a great reviewer but here goes. Maybe somebody will get something from this... 

The flakes are about 1" x 2 1/2" and very jerky-like. Almost chewy looking with dark golden VA dominating but streaked with the latakia shreds. Rubbing this out was easy to control. That jerky-like texture seems to lend itself to taking a good rub but not suddenly falling apart. Tin aroma is one of the best I've experienced. Nothing overbearing or dominant but instead the VA, latakia and chocloate scents seemed VERY blended and complimentary.

Please excuse me if I use the word "smooth" over and over.:tu This is truly a sit-back-and-relax kind of smoke for me. VA & Latakia with a chocloate topping, by what I read. I never truly tasted chocolate but the only way I can think to describe it is, well, chocolatey. The VA seems fairly bright yet not in your face. The latakia is dark but _very_ smooth and muted. You can taste latlakia all day long in this flake but somehow it is pushed back from the forefront without at all seeming diluted. In thinking back I'd have to say it was like the latakia had been perforated and then quickly passed thru a cloud of vaporous chocolate cream. That's it.

But having said that, this blend has a bit of a back of the tongue tang ... mostly after you are a few minutes away from the smoke. I like that a LOT. My favorite tobacs are the ones that stay with me after smoking yet don't smother my taste buds. I'm now 30 minutes past the end of the bowl and it takes nothing for me to conjure up the exact enjoyment I had during the bowl.
I tried puffing this a little more nervously and the beauty of the blend quickly fell apart. Simmer down and we're back in business. Even though I did not air this as much as I'd normally like the burn was good and it _barely _thought about biting. All in all I found this very easy and relaxing to smoke.
I suppose I'd call the nic content maybe towards the low end of medium.

I'll have a few more bowls this weekend and will update but so far this is a winner for me. After one bowl I'd likely buy more. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice review! :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

just a quick update....
had another bowl this morning and all observations from last night hold true. But this is really a great 1st bowl of the day. Man it goes with coffee just great. I normally hold that to be true for cigars where, for me anyway, pipes go better with tea.
It's also more complex than I first thought, sometimes giving a VA/lat flavor and other times leaning towards a hint of Old Joe Krantz-type burley. And that back of the palette after-spice is still there.

very nice indeed :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Great review. Sounds like a winner to me. Have to add that to my Christmas list.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Had to bump this oldie but goodie. Had a couple bowls of the Chocolate Flake this weekend, and the review is spot-on. I found it to be medium-bodied, lots of VA flavors, but what really struck me was the chocloate flavor that passed through to the taste buds. Not a milk chocolate, more like an 85% dark chocolate or bittersweet chocolate. Lots of cocoa without much sweetness, and that was fine with me at the time! 

So, yeah, this is a Gawith, but it is nowhere near as strong as the Gawith ropes, so give it a try!


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

I had my first bowl of SG Chocolate flake this morning, with coffee, thanks to Evan. I usually don't care for latakia (I can hear the "heretic" crys now) but this one was delicious. It really complimented the flavor of the coffee, and as Evan said earlier it wasn't overpowering, but did have a nice finish on it. I'll be ordering more!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

heh, i stand corrected. this does have latakia in it.
i have "bobs chocolate flake", which doesn't... if it does, they must've forgotten it in my tin.

lol, now i read reviews of bobs chocolate flake, and they say latakia as well. i don't know where, but my tin, the latakia is not present in the least bit


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> heh, i stand corrected. this does have latakia in it.
> i have "bobs chocolate flake", which doesn't... if it does, they must've forgotten it in my tin.
> 
> lol, now i read reviews of bobs chocolate flake, and they say latakia as well. i don't know where, but my tin, the latakia is not present in the least bit


I find the Bob's actually has a fair amount of Latakia in it...that's what darkens and almost over-richens the chocolate for me. I liked it for the first half of the bowl but it got a little gaggy towards the end


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I thought this was so-so when I first bought a tin of it. Last week I ordered 8oz. You just can't go wrong with Gawith


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Tried my first bowl of this today. Just rolled up a flake and packed it....may need to dry this out more or rub it out because I had a hard time keeping it lit. I did like it a lot but the flavors aren't overpowering which is good.....but will take a few more bowls before I can pin them down. I did however note some cocoa flavors but not sweet chocolate.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

This is truly wonderful stuff. I have to say so far this is my favorite tobacco.


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

found this to be very relaxing and the chocalate to be very subtle
great smoke


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I tried this for the first time today and found it to be very nice. This is the first time I've folded a flake and I had no problems at all. The chocolate was very subtle and at times was completely transparent. Very enjoyable. Gets my vote.


----------



## Griffis (Oct 22, 2008)

Just to clarify-- are we discussing Gawith, Hoggarth & Co.'s _Bob's Chocolate Flake_, or Samuel Gawith's _Chocolate Flake_ (Kendal Mayor's Collection)?

Because, despite the similarities in name, these two blends are really nothing alike.

I very much love Sam Gawith's _Chocolate Flake_, and strongly dislike G&H _Bob's Chocolate Flake_.

Oh, nevermind. It looks as if this thread IS about the Sam. Gawith and not the Gawith, Hoggarth & Co.'s

In that case, :tu


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Not a great reviewer??? You're a natural! The main point (IMHO) of a good review is not to simply tell others what you think - it's to get others to try it based on your description. It's to make them want it! I never thought I'd try anything with the word "chocolate" on it - and I just ordered some! Great review! You see?

Now... if I find it tastes like crap, I'm gonna send Guido over to visit you! LOL! Maybe you're TOO good a reviewer. 

Seriously, you should try a few more reviews.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Not a great reviewer??? You're a natural! The main point (IMHO) of a good review is not to simply tell others what you think - it's to get others to try it based on your description. It's to make them want it!


Yeah. Forget you man!  Now i have an excuse to spend more money on baccy that I A)don't need and B)don't have room for. You my friend, have just made my list :gn

I found a nice, chocolately latakia blend to be Perfection (thanks EvanS :tu) but I am intrigued by your review


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> Yeah. Forget you man!  Now i have an excuse to spend more money on baccy that I A)don't need and B)don't have room for. You my friend, have just made my list :gn


Has it ever been a question of need?  And shoot, if room is the problem, just mount it on the living room wall. Makes GREAT decorations!


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

hi i got some of this last week and its very good also got s&g bob's chocolate which is also very good but then i find most tobacco good in one way or another i think every one should try both of these "good smoking"


----------



## whill44 (Oct 30, 2009)

First just let me say I'm a noob, so this should not be considered a review. Yesterday I smoked my first bowl of this SG chocolate flake and I must say it was good. I was using a (paper filtered) Missouri meerschaum wood pipe, not the cob but light weight wood. These are about $5 and great for yard work or what not. I tried the folding method and really enjoyed the very light bitter sweet coco taste about every third or so puff. Within about thirty minutes I had to take a ride over to my dad's, and just reloaded the pipe with Carter Hall. After lighting I kept getting a burst of smooth bitter sweet chocolate over and over again, it was amazing. Hands down the best tasting smoke so far. And the aftertaste stayed with me into the afternoon, which is usually a bad thing but in this case was a real pleasure. You would be doing something without thinking about it and POW! Chocolate!!:banana: Just have to say I'm learning a lot reading the posts from the kind members of these forums and want to thank all of you.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Order my first tin of SG Choco. Flake. Came in the mail today. Can't wait to start burnin some.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Went through a tin of SG Chocolate Flake a few weeks ago and loved it. Tangy, tasty, and rich. With my last order, I gave Bob's Chocolate Flake a whirl. I like Bob's OK but I like SG better. I liked SG enough I think my next order will be bulk.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I've tasted Bob's CF and liked it. Now I'm going to have to try SG's Chocolate Flake.


----------

